# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Yildiz U/O - any good

## Herne

Am thinking about getting a new toy - SPZ ME YILDIZ SLAH-YILDIZ SHOTGUN

Mostly pigeons and clays with the odd magpie, hare, duck etc. Feels nice, heard it will probably kick a bit but I like it.
Anyone recommend them or anything nasty I might need to know?

----------


## Toby

I got told about kick in 12g too, in the 20g its nothing. I love my one. I have been told to oil the wood underneath the metal work or the moisture can get in and it will swell up, I haven't done mine yet I just don't use it in the rain.

----------


## Pointer

Yep Toby nailed it, if you get yours wet regularly then it will pay to take the butt off and seal it inside, as they can swell where it meets the receiver. Other than that, good value for money. I brought one as a test platform to try a 20 gauge gun, I had very good success with both this season. Cheap and cheerful

----------


## Toby

How does the butt come off? I had a quick look and saw no screws

----------


## Pointer

under the buttplate, 10mm socket on a long extension

----------


## Herne

> Yep Toby nailed it, if you get yours wet regularly then it will pay to take the butt off and seal it inside, as they can swell where it meets the receiver. Other than that, good value for money. I brought one as a test platform to try a 20 gauge gun, I had very good success with both this season. Cheap and cheerful


Cheers for the feedback guys!!
What would I seal it with exactly?

----------


## Toby

> Cheers for the feedback guys!!
> What would I seal it with exactly?


Boiled linseed oil if I remember correctly. Probably don't as my memory is shot

----------


## Pointer

Depends if you get it wet Herne. Yours may never need it if its kept dry?

----------


## Petros_mk

The 20g is light as feather. I hunted with my baikal SxS 12g (old one) for 9 days straight but also had few shots with Pointer's 20g Yildiz
2 top reasons really made me like it: it was light and I loved the pistol grip when I pulled up the gun to my shoulder, really suited me. I don't remember about the kick, obviously it didn't leave any impressions. 
Plus the gun comes with a nice piece of walnut stock. The engraving is traditional Arabic patterns and you can't blame them they are freaking Turkish.
Strongly thinking about getting one in 20g for next season.

Concerns about them? The people who I've spoken about it had the gun for a season or two, so not sure how they will do over number of years hunting with it. 
Other thing I'm not sure on is warranty and parts. I red somewhere, in US they have 1 distributor and warantly is quite limited so are parts. Tho that may well be due to Yildiz not being quite popular in US anyways. Not sure about NZ.

----------


## Toby

Get one you'll like it. I got mine because of Jims haha

----------


## Uplandstalker

I have one 20g, super light, about 2.6kg. Shoots well and great for those long chukar days in the high country.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Petros_mk

damn those chukars... I want them so bad... I'd trade pheasants, brownies all together if I have chukars...

----------


## upnorth uplander

Go south instead of north next opening

----------


## turner nz

i bought the SPZ ME 1 year 8 months ago but i cant tell you how good it is cause its never left the safe.....

----------


## Pointer

> I have one 20g, super light, about 2.6kg. Shoots well and great for those long chukar days in the high country.


Thats my biggest positive about them in 20g. They are great to carry all day. the SxS in 20g is lighter yet again over the O/U




> damn those chukars... I want them so bad... I'd trade pheasants, brownies all together if I have chukars...


I would give up altogether if I couldn't eat quail!

----------


## mikee

Go on buy a beretta, you know you want too   :Thumbsup:  Nah seriously, I tried one and its a nice gun at a great price point but unfortunately for me it did not fit me I could not hit the broadside of a city highrise with it.

----------


## kawhia

tried them about 5 years ago, can't fault the wood as it comes from the same source as beretta's.
they are very cheap, we got a deal from the importers at the time, couldn't hit shit with them but that could have been sorted by a fitting and stock adjustment.
the safety catches looks and feel like a lego block and the cheap screws in the alloy block need replacing.
the yanks have been using them for a few years now and they seem to get mixed reviews and reports of broken firing pins are common, in fact they advise buying a spare set when you get the gun, on the whole the price of them is the best feature and will convert many to try using a sub gauge....... i would like to try the sxs and then chop it for the kids.

----------


## Herne

Thanks for your help guys - Kawhia's comments helped make my mind up, and I couldn't get my head around the firing pin thing, cheap screws etc, so I stuck with what I know and got a plain Jane but dependable 28" Reminton 870 in 12g + a couple of chokes. Cheaper too, although once I get a new stock for it from Boyds to match my Model 700 it will owe me a bit. I'll be happy then with all bases covered - .22,.270 & 12g  :Thumbsup:

----------


## upnorth uplander

Go on Petros, join the Y bangers

----------


## mikee

had a look at one today while scoping out a Browning 725, Very nice for the money but I was rather taken with a Webley Scott in 28 gauge. 

However the salesman was not having any of the "I'll pay full price for the 725 if you toss in the Webley Scott in 28g for free" offer so we are still negotiation in the 725  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pointer

Mikee, who had the 28g W&S?

----------


## mikee

Stirling Sports, Richmond. Had 3, 2 have gone already. I believe they are Italian made rather than Turkish. 

Nice little under/over.  I want one but need a Sporting Clays gun more so will have to wait

All the Yildiz guns I have handled / shot were also well made (for what they cost) but light field guns so not really suited to heavy use on clays, they booted a bit after a few boxes in succession.

----------


## Petros_mk

> Stirling Sports, Richmond. Had 3, 2 have gone already.* I believe they are Italian* made rather than Turkish. 
> 
> Nice little under/over.  I want one but need a Sporting Clays gun more so will have to wait
> 
> All the Yildiz guns I have handled / shot were also well made (for what they cost) but light field guns so not really suited to heavy use on clays, they booted a bit after a few boxes in succession.


Always had a bad feeling about italian guns, not that I have any experience with them.
My grandfather always said never buy them "They left us for dead in the Greek Civil war, we use to piss on them to cool em off". Not that this has anything to do with a 21st centrury shotgun....

Y bangers it is UU... I need a light gun to thrash around that I can use on ducks too (20g). Commy gun aint going anywhere tho...I don't think the Yildiz can come close to the abuse a Baikal can withstand...

----------


## mikee

> Commy gun aint going anywhere tho...I don't think the Yildiz can come close to the abuse a Baikal can withstand...


Nothing can the same abuse as a russian gun, and seems WS ARE Turkish made so my bad

Here is a pic of the 28G

----------


## Petros_mk

Not a bad looking gun tho... Looks wise its much better than a Yildiz...
Whats the weight on it and price?
Might not be a Y banger I'm going after  :Have A Nice Day:  LOL

----------


## mikee

> Not a bad looking gun tho... Looks wise its much better than a Yildiz...
> Whats the weight on it and price?
> Might not be a Y banger I'm going after  LOL


If ya like I could go and have another hold of it for ya tomorrow and get the price?

----------


## Petros_mk

hahaha.... this was quick... 
 I'll need to have a play with one first.... Pointer's Yildiz was sitting nice on my sholder when I pulled it up, the grip was quite nice too. Not sure how these are...
Let me know what the 20g cost is if you get a chance to ask tho... I'll keep an eye out around Auckland if I see one..

----------


## upnorth uplander

anything has to be lighter than that Baikal cannon you currently use

----------


## Pointer

> Not a bad looking gun tho... Looks wise its much better than a Yildiz...
> Whats the weight on it and price?
> Might not be a Y banger I'm going after  LOL


What are you going to do with a 28g Uzbeki? My old man has a W&S twelve gauge as his 'river' gun, have a play with that before you buy one. To be fair anything would fit me better than the Y-banger, the W&S has much more generic stock measurements, kinda like the mirokus

----------


## mikee

> hahaha.... this was quick... 
>  I'll need to have a play with one first.... Pointer's Yildiz was sitting nice on my sholder when I pulled it up, the grip was quite nice too. Not sure how these are...
> Let me know what the 20g cost is if you get a chance to ask tho... I'll keep an eye out around Auckland if I see one..


Both the 28 and 20g are listed on the tag at $1299.

----------


## Petros_mk

> What are you going to do with a 28g Uzbeki? My old man has a W&S twelve gauge as his 'river' gun, have a play with that before you buy one. To be fair anything would fit me better than the Y-banger, the W&S has much more generic stock measurements, kinda like the mirokus


the 20g Jim.....

----------


## upnorth uplander

Get a baikal 20g

----------


## mikee

> Get a baikal 20g


Ah yes a Baikal, the "B gun"  you need for when its raining and you want to go shootin...........................................  .

----------


## Gunzrrr

Pardon the pun ... but "bang for the buck" I think they are good value and I'm only referring the bottom (cheaper) end of their range. I bought a .410 many years ago for the kids to (ab)use as they got into shotgunning and I thought it was good value for the money. The kids steal my 12 gauges now so flicked it onto a mate in the South Island. He uses it to chase quail in the riverbeds and she still works fine.

----------


## Petros_mk

> Ah yes a Baikal, the "B gun"  you need for when its raining and you want to go shootin...........................................  .


I'm loving the B gun side by sider... for the age its a mint condition and it basically costed me a good night out drinking... 
But consistent shooting is not what I am getting out of it...  with a short stock, tough safety. I can put it to use for boar hunting with buck shots back home and it will last for another century. 
But here with brownies flying from between your balls there isn't much room for error.

----------


## Pointer

@mikee I just fondled the same 27g in stirling sports Richmond, had to talk myself out of it! Sweet quail gun

----------


## Pointer

28g sorry, fat fingers in action

----------


## mikee

> @mikee I just fondled the same 27g in stirling sports Richmond, had to talk myself out of it! Sweet quail gun


Are you down this way mate??

----------


## veitnamcam

> @mikee I just fondled the same 27g in stirling sports Richmond, had to talk myself out of it! Sweet quail gun


I was just in there,must have just missed you cos there was noone else upstairs for once.

----------


## mikee

> I was just in there,must have just missed you cos there was noone else upstairs for once.


I need to go  too for more 12g ammo, but too scared too, every time I go there my wallet leaps out of my pocket and randomly buys stuff. 

My missus came in looking for me last time and the owner comes racing upstairs to warn me she was coming.   :Have A Nice Day:  customer service like no other and the look on his face was priceless when I didn't panic. 


Apparently most blokes react somewhat differently

----------


## Pointer

Was just passing through seeing family Mikee. I didn't think to put it up on here, would have been good to put a few faces to names!

----------


## mikee

> Was just passing through seeing family Mikee. I didn't think to put it up on here, would have been good to put a few faces to names!


Yep, I would have stumped up for some beer. Next time let us know..........

----------


## Pointer

Will do. Anyone know any info on the 280ai in that shop? Previous owner etc?

----------


## Toby

> @mikee I just fondled the same 27g in stirling sports Richmond, had to talk myself out of it! Sweet quail gun


Doesn't your missus need a shotgun?

----------


## mikee

> Will do. Anyone know any info on the 280ai in that shop? Previous owner etc?


Will find out if you like

----------


## Pointer

Just had my Kimber pinched in a burglary, it looked like a likely replacement in a useful calibre

----------


## Toby

> Just had my Kimber pinched in a burglary, it looked like a likely replacement in a useful calibre


No good, thieving bastards

----------


## Pointer

Bigger the mrs. Toby, can never have enough shotties! Saw a really nice best quality hammer gun for sale in Cromwell, i can't buy them all

----------

